# Heater core replacement cost?



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

My mechanic wants to charge me 750 dollars to replace the heater core, does this sound right? Or does it sound way to expensive? I have not looked closely at it yet but, can it be replaced without having to drain the AC system? I am hoping I can do it myself for a lot cheaper, but I do not have the equipmrnt to do the recharge for the AC, if it is needed. If I can do the AC system with the cans of freeon and some compressor oil and some gauges I might purchase the guages myself and do the job myself. I am a broke college student.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not an easy job as the entire dash needs to be removed. ALLDATA calls for 5.8 hours of labor and $175 for a Nissan heater core, but you could go aftermarket for the core for a few less $$. Then you have the price of coolant, as well. You don't mention whether you have R-12 freon still or R-134a freon. Each requires differant equipment. You will need to evacuate the system and put it under a vacuum, as well. You could also have a repair shop evacuate the system for you then recharge it after you get it back together. Either way, make sure you can handle the difficulty of the job before you start taking stuff apart!


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the reply. I have the converted R-134a system. I guess I will have to save some money so i can get it replaced by the time I need to use the heater, this winter.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Told my mechanic to bypass heater core for now. I picked it up and he charged me to "clean connections" on the fan switch, then when I check i didn't work at full speed and he destroyed my temperature slider. I mean I can't even move it, it has broken off. then when I asked him about it he said, " it should'nt be that had to move" whatever, I am not going back there(at least I got my money back), I plan to do the heater core myself and get the ac recharged at a more reputable shop.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

do not get the aftermarket heater core. it lacks the plastic tubes that break when you try to transfer them from one to the other.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

also, you don't have to discharge the A/C system...
buy a new A/C control unit from a junkyard, and charge the original mechanic replacement cost for it. if he breaks it, hold him responsible.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

thank you matt93se, after spending a lot of time trying to educate myself about the replacement of the heater core everything keep pointing to the fact that i do NOT have to discharge the AC. thanks for the educated response.


----------

